# new truck



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

just traded my 2000 frontier 4cyl auto w/ 71k miles for an 04 f-150 4.2 v6 auto w/ 27k miles on it.

this is not a hate froniter thread, i loved my little truck and it never gave me lick of trouble. just wanted something a little bigger with more power.

i just hope the ford holds up as well as the froniter.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> just traded my 2000 frontier 4cyl auto w/ 71k miles for an 04 f-150 4.2 v6 auto w/ 27k miles on it.
> 
> this is not a hate froniter thread, i loved my little truck and it never gave me lick of trouble. just wanted something a little bigger with more power.
> 
> i just hope the ford holds up as well as the froniter.


Good luck with your new (to you) wheels. As a data point, how much did you get for the Frontier?

Steve


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you check out Toyata for full size truck before you bought Ford?

As for quality I am not sure on the Fords. But I can tell you about the Chevy Sliver-a-doos. They have power but then you have to replace parts more often. 

The Toyata would be my upgrade to full size if needed. I'm just not a domestic car lover any more. Owned olds, chevys and I'm not impressed anymore. Chevy had 20+ years to refine the small truck and the colorado got the worst ratings from car and driver. While the honda, nissan, toyata took home gold, silver, bronze.

My bo-in-law in Spain now drives a 2004 Honda Accord Disel at 55+ miles a gallon. Sweet car. Doesn't sound like a disel and you cannot find them here until this 08. Where are the domestic cars heading? 


Good luck with your truck (not being sarcastic) Let us know how it compares to frontiers quality. One good thing that you get out of it (or should get) is more upper power when passing people on highway!


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*A little bigger would be a 05-07 Frontier.*_


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

All I can say is, "FORD??! On purpose??"


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

"The horror, the horror"!


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

well thank you for your input

the truth of the matter is that ford f150 v6 has a stronger engine then does the nissan v6 and gets better mpg.

yes the ford seats and rides alot better then did my frontier and seems to be built alot better and has a truck-like ride.

question: can yalls 4.0 v6 literly roast tires on dry roads??? 

ford v6 can with ease. and no its not geared real low at 2k rpm its at 73mph w/ 4 speed-auto.


----------



## frontera99 (Jul 3, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> well thank you for your input
> 
> the truth of the matter is that ford f150 v6 has a stronger engine then does the nissan v6 and gets better mpg.
> 
> ...



So you say that you bought a Ford? 

....You'll have problems.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I worked as a Toyota tech briefly for a multi-franchise dealer that sold Fords. All I know is that the the Ford techs were constantly doing head gaskets, transmissions, rear ends and constantly complaining about the Ford diagnostic equipment and systems. Most of this was on vehicles less than five years old. Maybe I'm a bit partial after working a year with Toyota and 18 years with Nissan, but I would never spend my money on a Ford or Chrysler truck. It's also a well known fact that the VQ-series V6 has been named one of the 10 best engines every year since 1995. That said, I wish you nothing but luck with your new F-150.


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

frontera99 said:


> So you say that you bought a Ford?
> 
> ....You'll have problems.


beleive me hes right, sorry to put you down but i owned and explorer and ill never get one again, but i do know people who like their full sized veichals. ive never owned one but the explorer changed my veiw completly


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*We have some 06-07 F150 and F250 Fords on my job. Quite a few of the 6.0 PSD have been to the shop for warranty issues. One of the 07's has been twice for the CEL within a fews months time. The Game and Fish division bought some 04 F250's in 04 and they had a bunch of electrical problems from the start. They ended up buying Dodges the next time around. Good luck with your truck. Don't try to run any V6 Frontiers if you know what's good for you. LOL.*_


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> well thank you for your input
> 
> the truth of the matter is that ford f150 v6 has a stronger engine then does the nissan v6 and gets better mpg.
> 
> ...


Best of luck with it. I've always like the look of the 150. I don't know about the V6 for aftermarket, but having a Ford truck will open up a much larger aftermarket in general for you.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

chuck,

if you have a 4.0 v6 frontier, ill race you and then we can hook them together for a pull. i bet the ford wins both. second, the last 3x i filled up i got 18.2,18.3,18.6 mpg 50-50 mix driving. dunno about real-world mpg for 4.0 v6 fronty, so maybe someone can chim in.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

again, this isnt a hate threat no-doubt nissan makes a nice truck but the ford is just a nicer,stronger truck imo


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The concern is reliability.....no truck goes fast or pulls hard when it's sitting in the repair shop!


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> The concern is reliability.....no truck goes fast or pulls hard when it's sitting in the repair shop!


I will have to agree with this!

Given the right amount of money you can turn anything into a rocket, however, if it can't fly straight it is a useless. Quality in my opinion is what counts. It doesn't matter if it's a door knob, or a truck. 

However, you have to buy what you can afford and have to get what you need. A Ford F150 will be able to pull more and burn rubber and if that is what you need then great! However, it does you no good when you paying more in parts than you are in a payment. 

I like my Frontier, however, if it gets me to 100,000 miles without major repairs then I will say it has served my needs. Because so far my experience is with an S10 1999 4x4 and that my friend, is a pile of *crap*.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

dflw_99 said:



> chuck,
> 
> if you have a 4.0 v6 frontier, ill race you and then we can hook them together for a pull. i bet the ford wins both. second, the last 3x i filled up i got 18.2,18.3,18.6 mpg 50-50 mix driving. dunno about real-world mpg for 4.0 v6 fronty, so maybe someone can chim in.



_*I wouldn't race or pull against you because I wouldn't want to shame you or cause your truck to visit the shop. Your gas mileage isn't all that great compared to the V6 Frontier. Just enjoy your truck and I'll enjoy mine.* _


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

chuck,

again, this anit a hate nissan thread. just saying ive drove the 06 v6 frontier and it just doesnt have the power of the 4.2 v6 f150. plus the f150 is bigger all around and it rides more like a truck.

what are you really getting mpg wise on your truck tho, just want a comparison.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

for anyone looking at a yota

YouTube - Silver Creek


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

dflw_99 said:


> for anyone looking at a yota
> 
> YouTube - Silver Creek



lol - chevy's gas door bounced open.


But, really how many people do this to their truck on a daily basis? If you are going to do that kind of driving you will want to upgrade stock on any one of these trucks. The other items I see is that the video proved flex from right to left on the Toyota but proved nothing else. It doesn't hinder hauling unless you load up one side of the bed with weight, or if you haul a trailer from one corner of the back end (which can't be done legally or scientifically). 

Also, these are F150 propaganda videos which doesn't prove quality over the long haul. Proven chevy, ford, dodge don't have "quality" in their name.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

yes ford prob did put it on, but no doubt ford had the strongest frame.

that video doesnt really mean anything to me b/c i have the heritage frame.


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

dflw_99 said:


> yes ford prob did put it on, but no doubt ford had the strongest frame.
> 
> that video doesnt really mean anything to me b/c i have the heritage frame.


Really doesn't prove anything because Ford could have re-enforced their frame prior to the video. If this was an independent tester like (consumer reports / Fed gov) then maybe it would have some clout. But I would like to see more videos like these. Just to show the consumer what a beating looks like.


Don't let our negativity to your purchase deter you from having fun! That is all that is important. 


:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

We'd rent Econoline vans with the 4.2 at my work and they actually pulled quite strongly.
My co-worker couldn't believe they were only 4.2 sixes.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't see what burning out tires proves, especially in a pickup which has no weight on the rear axle....I can do that on my 97 Hbody KC 4cyl. AT 2WD and I know it's a slug!

Of the "domestic" Big 3, the only one I've been really impressed with is the Chevy HD2500. My ex-boss has two of them, both 2001 models with the 8.1L Vortec and Allison trans. If you're looking for a truck to haul in more ways then one, that's the right one! But you need a second job to pay for the gas, though...


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

dflw_99 said:


> chuck,
> 
> again, this anit a hate nissan thread. just saying ive drove the 06 v6 frontier and it just doesnt have the power of the 4.2 v6 f150. plus the f150 is bigger all around and it rides more like a truck.
> 
> what are you really getting mpg wise on your truck tho, just want a comparison.



_*My lowest ever was 15.6 and the highest was 23.5 so far. I like to drive fast most of the time and WOT is hard to resist,*_


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

well 23.5 is really good, i even believe thats more then the sticker.

i was really impressed by the v6 f150. imo everthing feels and looks to be durable and the people that have ford trucks around here that ive talked to are having really good experiences with them.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

Centurion said:


> We'd rent Econoline vans with the 4.2 at my work and they actually pulled quite strongly.
> My co-worker couldn't believe they were only 4.2 sixes.


_*From what I've read on them they are only 202 HP engines. Doesn't sound like much for a full size van or pickup.*_


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

dflw_99 said:


> well 23.5 is really good, i even believe thats more then the sticker.
> 
> i was really impressed by the v6 f150. imo everthing feels and looks to be durable and the people that have ford trucks around here that ive talked to are having really good experiences with them.


_*Yes, the sticker lists 16/20 for the fuel economy.* _


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

well ive been getting in the 18's. thats pretty good when my frontier 4cyl auto was only getting about 21mpg and the sticker on it was 20/22. whats the hp rating on the 4.0 v6??

from experience you need to drive a truck first cause alot of it depends on the transmission.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

dflw_99 said:


> well ive been getting in the 18's. thats pretty good when my frontier 4cyl auto was only getting about 21mpg and the sticker on it was 20/22. whats the hp rating on the 4.0 v6??
> 
> from experience you need to drive a truck first cause alot of it depends on the transmission.


_
*Here are the specs for the 2nd generation Frontier.*_

Nissan Frontier Specifications and Capacities


----------



## perseverance8 (Sep 23, 2007)

It appears that the last couple of years or so Ford has improved on quality, but I will say there is a large difference between first gen and second gen Frontiers, the 2.5l 4cyl in the second gen makes as much HP as the older 3.3l in the first gen, the 4.0l V6 in the second gen has the most peak power HP & TQ V6 (261HP 281TQ) of all trucks in its class (compact truck), I have taken v8 f150s with my stock '07 CC V6 6MT Frontier with reasonable ease, I get about 18 to 19 MPG 30%HWY 70%CITY driving normally. Personally I didnt like the first gen frontiers but they were reliable, Nissan did do a good job on the second gen, so far Ive owned an '06 XE 4CYL 5MT and currently own an '07 CC V6 6MT Frontier. and I really like it.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

DFW, nothing wrong with a F150 ,but there is no way a 4.2 Ford feels stronger than a 05 or newer Frontier equiped with a 4.0

That is just wishful thinking.
A 4.0 frontier will RUN away from a 4.2 F150.You sure you didnt drive a new 2.5 Fronty?


----------



## nozz (Nov 14, 2004)

Im SURE YOU HAVE HEARD THIS ONE BEFORE


N I S S A N

I N L O N E 
F O R D C S I L D V
E I C I E
I R E A D K D R 
X P I E 
A L OVER PRICED
I Y
R


Did you see a significant saving in gas mileage compared to the nissan?


----------



## fronty074x4 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree perseverance8, my uncle has a 2005 F150 V8 and cannot keep up with my truck. I don't know how the ford would "pull stronger" with 20lb/ft of torque and 59hp less than the nissan with more weight. I know that those who have fords are very loyal with them (my uncle has had 3) so hopefully it works out for you, as for me I love my frontier.

2007 Frontier SE longbed 4x4 6speed


----------

